# Bought my very first female :-)



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

after only owning male hedgies for over a year I have found myself a young mrs :mrgreen:

This is Branwen - hope you like her - she is going to be gender confused in a week though as I keep calling her 'good boy' hahaha


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Branwen is very cute  I also really like the name.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is too cute  congrats!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

thank you very much for the lovely comments  xx


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is adorable! Congrats.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

such a lovely little lady!


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

she looks lovely.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

soooo cute  

love the name aswel. Very suitable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow So pretty!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments all


----------

